# 2005 Bobcat Toolcat 5600 Turbo



## Dzienciol (May 18, 2007)

This post if for those interested in buying a Bobcat Toolcat 5600 turbo. This machine has only 675 hrs, has been used for two winter seasons, never used in the summer. This machine is fully loaded with heated cab, air condition, CD radio, high flow hydraulics, all wheel drive and includes a 62" bucket. I had to close my business therefore selling it for ONLY 33 000 Cdn or 30 000 US. Anyone out there interested I will send him photographs of the machine. Let me know if you interested. I can arrange for the transport from my end.

You can contact me directly at 705 309-9448

Thomas


----------

